

Start Coding, People go Crazy - emilepetrone
http://www.proudn00b.com/post/837225718/criticism-support-inspiration-day-2

======
quanticle
I like the article but the link highlights have to go.

------
thomasreggi
Take a lesson from @dhh and get some sleep

~~~
emilepetrone
Will do...just getting everything set up...

------
nhebb
Learning Python is one of my personal goals this year, so while we're on the
subject of Python, has anyone done a review of Zed Shaw's _Learn Python the
Hard Way_ (<http://learnpythonthehardway.org>)?

One of the biggest mistakes I used to make was reading programming books start
to finish, and _then_ coding. I would read in a comfy chair and code at a
desk. Laziness would kick in, and I'd sit and read, instead of popping over to
the desk and coding what I just learned.

The second mistake I used to make is wasting time (and $$) on crappy books
without researching reviews first. I like the philosophy behind Zed's tutorial
- learn by doing - but I was wondering what Python programmers thought of it.

~~~
emilepetrone
Learn Python the Hard Way was excellent. Best free PDF I've found on Python

------
emilepetrone
Who has the blog with the best design? Interested to see what peoples thoughts
are on the Links & fonts...

------
grigy
Why did you pick Django as a framework?

~~~
emilepetrone
I know a few friends who use it, and since I am a bit dependent upon the help
I can find...made sense to me. What would you recommend?

~~~
reynolds
I think this is a good call on your part. There are a lot of people who know
Django, and Python in general. In this phase it's good for you to use
something that your immediate peers use.

~~~
emilepetrone
awesome thanks reynolds

